# Flooring driving me INSANE!!



## holtzchick (Apr 12, 2013)

My bunnies, specifically Hippogryff, are driving me absolutely 100% insane!!! 

I've used anti-fatigue foam flooring mats since November and NEVER had any issues with it until now! It's like he just figured out "hey, I can chew these and destroy my home!! " I don't know what to do. 

I can't use vinyl or anything of that sort because Phoenix is extremely afraid of slippery flooring, I'm also reluctant to use a rug/carpet since I don't want water or anything to soak into it if they happen to spill it and then it's going to ruin the hardwood. I've read some of you use the thick horse stall mats, ah I'm considering buying 2 but it's a little expensive for me at the moment. I tried going on Kijiji to see if anyone had them there but no such luck, I'm also going to give Homesense a try since I've seen them there in the past. 

I guess this is more of a flooring sucks vent rather than a question, perhaps if anyone has any other flooring suggestions, feel free to add your advice. This is me at the moment ullhair:


Thanks!!


----------



## JBun (Apr 12, 2013)

I was looking into these tiles at one point. They are a bit pricey, and I don't know how anti slip they are. I think that they send out free samples, so you could get a sample to see if it is going to be what you want. I don't know if that applies to Canada though. Maybe you could find a supplier there. 

http://www.rubberflooringinc.com/garage/smooth-flex-tiles.html

The horse stall mats are super heavy and are about 3/4" thick, but there are also ones that are 1/4" thick. Those my work out a little better, but also easier to chew the edges. But as long as they can't get to the edges in their cages, then they should probably be ok.


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 12, 2013)

Those are great but they are expensive  I just need a stall mat that's big enough to cover the cage floor, shouldn't be a problem since their Xpens are bent so that they're smaller until they're bonded. Ahh I just don't like being angry at the bunnies, it's not their fault they feel the need to chew! 

I tried distracting them with other toys but Hippo destroyed his in minutes, I don't know whats gotten into him lately he's been destruct-o-bun!


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 12, 2013)

We bought these for under our outdoor hutches, just so we could sweep them: 
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/flat-profile-envirotile-terra-cotta-24-inch-x-24-inch/996974

They come in different sizes, patterns and prices!


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 12, 2013)

I use textured ceramic tiles we had leftover from our bathroom reno. Their great because they cant be chewed and 0 slip because of their bumpy texture but their still nice and flat. So any cleaning in the cage of the odd stray poop, hay, fur, just involves a little dustpan and hand broom. If you're worried about flooring under the cage, you can always use something like a waterproof blanket or stall mat UNDER the cage and whatever you decide to use as flooring IN the cage. I have a layer of coroplast and waterproof blanket to protect our floors under my buns cage, but haven't had an issue yet.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 12, 2013)

I use these and love them... though it can get pretty pricey depending on the area you want to cover - http://www.rubberflooringinc.com/garage/diamond-grid-loc-tiles.html


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 12, 2013)

What about a cheap tarp (many dollar stores have 4X6ft ones for a couple dollars)? You can then cover it with fleece or something soft. If you still want extra padding, you could put it over the foam mats so they can't be chewed. It would be easy to clean, protect your floor and isn't really slippery. If it does get chewed, it will be cheap to replace.


----------



## Troller (Apr 12, 2013)

Heh, for the X-Pen I used the foam mats. At first Xena started chewing the edges but eventually mellowed and let it alone. Still had to replace two pieces. Now that I've had them switching during bonding Conan decides he likes to chew centers. Thank goodness I intend this flooring only to be temporary. 

I swear by the horse stall mats. Sure the edges get chewed on at first but both buns learned it was no real fun and let it be. They both prefer it because its cool to lay on during hot days. It easy to clean, maybe not as easy as tiles or coroplast but it can really be scrubbed well. It's drawback are that it's heavy...very heavy (near 100lb. I'm told). But I only put it down once and move it rarely. At $50 bucks though I consider it money well spent since I bought those puzzle mats for $40 (2 packs) and two months into it they will need replacements soon. I hope aim don't binding by then is all.


----------



## nunyabeez (Apr 12, 2013)

I bought cheap carpet that they sell by the foot at home depot. It's more like an indoor/outdoor style carpet and it comes in strips about 2 feet wide and however long you need it. My bunnies are in an xpen with only a canvas bottom. So I also bought a cheap piece of plywood that goes under the canvas to protect my floors. The canvas is lined with the carpet.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 13, 2013)

I bought a roll end at home depot that is big enough to do their room more than twice over--was cheaper than their by the foot ones.


----------



## JBun (Apr 13, 2013)

You could try one of those commercial entry foot wiping mats. You know, the kind with the really short carpet on one side and rubber backing on the other. You could use the rubber side if you don't want the carpeting. I found a 3x5 at home depot, for $20.


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol I actually just ended up flipping the foam pieces where the chewed edges were to the outer edge of their xpen and I took a few new pieces where they were unsalvagable and I duct taped all the seams. Seems to be working like a charm


----------

